# Hi From the Jura Guy



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

hi everyone, ive been a coffee/vending engineer for 27 years and now although freelance 95% of my work involves jura machines.i also install traditional machines and give basic barista training. i found the forum as im looking for a good solid espresso machine for home use so i can improve mainly my latte art.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. We do get a few posts from people with Jura and other B2C machines on here, so having you on board will certainly be good for those guys. Muck in and ask away, and I'm sure you'll get plenty of advice. If you include your location, budget, and whether or not you'll consider used kit, as well as your typical (or desired) usage pattern, you'll get spot on advice.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome. We do get a few posts from people with Jura and other B2C machines on here, so having you on board will certainly be good for those guys. Muck in and ask away, and I'm sure you'll get plenty of advice. If you include your location, budget, and whether or not you'll consider used kit, as well as your typical (or desired) usage pattern, you'll get spot on advice.


thanks.....im looking at the expobar office leva(rotary) as i can get it trade but from what i gather the rotary version can only be plumbed? its not much of a problem to plumb it in as again i have a brita account. apart from the noise is there much of a difference from the vibration and rotary pumps?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not the most technically qualified person to answer your question so bear that in mind, but as I understand it, it's not a deal breaker either way. The two obvious things are noise and volume. A rotary pump is almost always quieter. Good if the rest of the house is asleep when you're making your coffee (assuming the grinder doesn't wake them up!) The reason commercial machines have rotary pumps is more down to the fact that they will almost always be plumbed, and can run almost continuously without a duty cycle. They can provide more volume of water than a vibe. The pressure profiles are different: with a rotary, you get full pressure almost immediately, and the electronics and/or valve in the group shapes the actual profile of the shot. A vibe pump takes a few seconds to reach full pressure, so it provides a slow ramp up or kind of preinfusion, but loses pressure inverse to flow rate. In reality, I doubt it makes much difference 'in the cup'. Rotary are more expensive, and I think you can run from (say) a 5 litre bottle if you can't plumb for any reason. So it probably comes down to noise and price in a nutshell.

Now I've stuck my neck out with an answer, you'll probably get loads of replies disagreeing (?) but also hopefully agreeing. My machine is an R58 which is rotary and tanked not plumbed, but I don't think the Expobar machines have that option. I like the quietness of it compared to my old Classic. Obviously the difference in shot quality between a Classic and a dual boiler is temp stability and not pump type, so comparison is pointless in that regard!


----------

